# Lime Sheet Cake



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Ingredients:...
1 box white cake mix (plus ingredients called for on box)
juice of 1 lime
1 ...3 oz. package lime instant JELLO gelatin mix
Frosting:...
1/4 cup butter, softened
4 oz. cream cheese (softened)
2 cups powdered sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 tablespoon lime juice (you can use more if you want more lime taste)
a few teaspoons lime zest
1 to 2 tablespoons milk
Directions:...
1.. Preheat oven to 350*F.
2.. Add white cake mix and gelatin mix to a medium bowl.
3.. Add the ingredients on the back of the cake mix box and lime juice. Beat until well combined.
4.. Pour into a greased 11x16 pan. Bake for 20 to 22 minutes. Let cool completely before frosting.
5.. While cake is cooling make frosting by creaming together butter and cream cheese. Add powdered sugar, vanilla, lime juice, lime zest and milk. Beat until smooth.
6.. Frost cake and ENJOY!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh, so yummy. A lovely Spring green, too. I'll keep this in mind when I need to bring dessert.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

KJKnitCro said:


> Oh, so yummy. A lovely Spring green, too. I'll keep this in mind when I need to bring dessert.


for sure would be a pallet cleanser!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> for sure would be a pallet cleanser!


I LOVE citrus flavour! There is NEVER too much citrus. I know that not everyone shares my opinion. However, everyone is welcome to my opinion!

AND, if you must, I'm sure you could substitute a different flavour of Jello.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

KJKnitCro said:


> I LOVE citrus flavour! There is NEVER too much citrus. I know that not everyone shares my opinion. However, everyone is welcome to my opinion!
> 
> AND, if you must, I'm sure you could substitute a different flavour of Jello.


Hafta agree with ya on all the points you covered with yer reply!
... I wonder is there any change that we may be related?

ps/came back into add.....we may be ......yer another Canadian!....lololol


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> ps/came back into add.....we may be ......yer another Canadian!....lololol


That's good enough for me!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

KJKnitCro said:


> That's good enough for me!


 :sm24:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

I love anything lime...


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Ooooh yum! Have to try this one. I have a Tahitian Lime Tree absolutely laden with fruit and I believe this cake, would be a lovely winner with my family too.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

thank you. My granddaughter and I love anything lime


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

ChristineM said:


> Ooooh yum! Have to try this one. I have a Tahitian Lime Tree absolutely laden with fruit and I believe this cake, would be a lovely winner with my family too.


Lucky duck you are! Maybe some finely chopped (OR coarsely)... macadamia nuts on top of icing would go nicely? :sm20: :sm24:


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes I truly am lucky! And a great idea about the macadamias too on your part.



CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Lucky duck you are! Maybe some finely chopped (OR coarsely)... macadamia nuts on top of icing would go nicely? :sm20: :sm24:


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I just tried this cake. I didn't have the 11 x 16 pan, so used a 9 x 13. That's the only change I made. I loved the cake. The frosting was good, but tasted more cream cheese than lime.


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds yummy, thanks!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just made this and it is incredible! Now to make a peach version next!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

leslie41447 said:


> Just made this and it is incredible! Now to make a peach version next!


Thanks for the comment Leslie!


----------

